# Yes I AM handsome!



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

well my little man is all grown up and next month will be a whole year old!! so weird!

well here are some pics of him!









































































love that ^^^^^




























and one of that cocker nose working!










thanks for looking guys!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Yes i agree he is a handsome boy! Time goes far too quickly doesn't it?! :thumbup:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah, I was on here posting on bramble's thread the day he was born, terrified they were all dead! how far we have come!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

What a beauty  I love all spaniels


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

thank you xx me too xx


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Very pretty lil man indeed


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

:lol: Like the 8th pic with the narrowed eyes
"Do I know you?"

Time always flies when you have pets  x


----------



## herbiedog (May 10, 2010)

Oh yes. he certainly is handsome


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol he does pull some funny faces


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> :lol: Like the 8th pic with the narrowed eyes
> "Do I know you?"
> 
> Time always flies when you have pets  x


Ha! We like the 8th one down too. it's a sort of 'Are we actually going for a walk or are you just gonna mess around with that camera all day?' :lol:


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

He's very handsome!!

This pic,










Cian can have just the same face!!


----------



## leosrfab (Feb 6, 2010)

Delightful indeed


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks guys, we had just got back from our walk and decided to use the last of the light to take some piccies


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

aawww he is indeed a handsome hound!

I love the 1st and 8th pics! :thumbup:


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

He is very handsome and extremely photogenic - great facial expressions


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Aww bless him, so handsome. Lovely pics, thank you xx


----------

